

PriceTea – Simple Amazon Price Guides - ajaymehta
http://pricetea.com/

======
smadam9
Lovely. Exactly the sort of thing people into "economical order quantity"
ordering are into.

Plans to expand?

------
guci22
The alert box ruins your website.

~~~
xur17
Agreed. It's showing up any time I click on a link on your site. I highly
recommend removing it.

